# LC9 trigger updated



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

About 5 months ago I sent my LC9 in to Galloway Precision to have the "trigger Updated" to shorten the long trigger pull. 
After I got it back the safety would not go up or down,I mean like it was frozen. Couldn't pull the slide back etc. Just got it back from Ruger and they blamed the "aftermarket: parts on the safety malfunction. Just letting you know about my experience. Any one ekse have this happen?


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Considered having that done when I first got my LC9 but read so much about the risk of "shortening(?)" the firing pin stroke that I decided against it until it might some day be a "proven" fix. So did you get your LC9 back in commission??


----------

